# Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?



## reiner2 (6. Mai 2010)

*Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen neuen Gamer-PC und von Anfang an vorgehabt ihn zu übertackten. Hierzu habe ich meinen PC-Lieferanten gesagt, er soll den stärksten Luftkühler einbauen, damit ich beim Übertackten keine Schwierigkeiten bekomme. 

Bevor ich mit dem Übertackten beginne, habe ich die aktuellen Temperaturen bei laufenden Prime95 mir mal angeschaut und bin doch sehr irritiert, da diese nach 20 Minuten für den Core 0 bis Core 3 zwischen 83° und 88° Grad liegen (gemessen mit Real Temp und mit Core Temp). Ich habe vor von 3,2 GHz auf 4 GHz zu übertackten.

Sehe ich es richtig, dass bei diesen Tempertauren kein Spielraum zum Übertackten besteht?

Anbei einige Infos zu meinen neuen Gamer-PC:
Mainborad: ASUS P6T Deluxe V2
CPU: Intel i7-950, Stepping 5
RAM: DDR3-1600 6GB
Grafikkarte: ATI HD5870 (da hängen 6 TFT mittels Matrox Adapter dran)
Netzteil: LC-Power 1200W
Kühler: Zalman CNPSX Extreme
Gehäuse: NZXT Whisper Full Steel Silent
Win7 64Bit

Game: Microssoft Flugsimulator X, der alle 4 Core permanent zu 100% auslastet (Temperatur liegt dann ebenfalls für alle 4 Core über 80°). Wegen der 100% Prossesor"überlastung" will ich übertackten, was mit meinen Komponenten gemäß Testberichten bis zu 4 GHz auch ohne Probleme möglich sein soll. Aber ich denke nicht bei meinen hohen Temperaturen.

Wie seht Ihr das? Macht es Sinn bei diesen Anfangstemperaturen zu übertackten? Gibt es ggfs. bessere Lüfter? Kann man einen Lüfter auf dem Prozessor denn austauschen? Die sind doch aufgeklebt, oder?

Grüße vom Reiner


----------



## True Monkey (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

hey 

Für CPU @ Stock erscheinen die Temps recht hoch.
Könntest du mal ein CPU-z Bild uppen damit man sich mal ein Bild davon machen kann wieviel Vcore anliegt (am besten eins im idle und eins unter last )

Wenn das der beste Kühler sein soll den dein Händler kennt wird es Zeit den Händler zu wechseln 

Hier mal ein Test zu deinem ....klick 

Dieser hier ist besser und deutlich billiger ....klack


----------



## Dr.Speed (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

Hört sich für mich nach falscher Montage an. Einfach kühler demontierne, ggf. neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf und es sollte besser werden. Vermutlich ist der Anpressdruck zu niedrig. Hört sich zumindest für mich so an.

Der Zalman CNPS10X Extreme ist schon sehr leistungsstark, aber nur bei sehr hohen Drehzahlen und dadurch sehr (unerträglich) laut.


----------



## MarcXL (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

Im Zweifel mal zwischen Kühler und Prozzi schauen wie es mit Wärmeleitpaste aussieht, hab auch grad einen Alpenföhn eingebaut und das eigentlich so tolle Liquid Metal Pad hat seinen Dienst verweigert, hat sich nicht eingeschmolzen wie es sollte. Also Eine Arctic Cooling Ceramique Paste drauf und schon läufts viel besser.

Eine Frage: Warum ein 1200 Watt Netzteil, willt demnächst $x Crossfire einbauen? Find ich ansonste etwas überdimensioniert, 700W müssten locker reichen.


----------



## Dr.Speed (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

Wenn es dich tröstet: Ging mir bei meinem Groß Clock´ner auch nicht besser. Ich bin bei den Temperaturen sogar noch höher gegangen als du. Das Metal Pad taugt einfach nichts.


----------



## reiner2 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

Hallo zusammen,

Danke für Eure schnelle Antwort. Ich habe mir den Testbericht von meinem Kühler durchgelesen und ich finde der hat doch ganz gut abgeschnitten, für den Fall dass hohe Temperaturen und der Ventilator sich mit max. Speed dreht. Das ist bei mir ja der Fall, in sofern stimme ich Dr. Speed zu. Der Kühler selbst ist wohl geeigent, wenn auch laut. Aber das stört mich nicht, da der Flugsimulator noch lauter ist...

Anbei versuch ich mal ein Bild einzustellen von CPU-Z bei Prossesorlast im Leerlauf und bei 100%-Last:

http://s10.directupload.net/file/d/2152/bz4lx895_jpg.htm



Habe ich es richtig verstanden? Ich sollte den CPU-Kühler statt mit Wärmleitpaste mit Arctic Cooling Ceramique Paste an die CPU aufschrauben lassen? Ich lass dass dann von meinem Händler machen. Da trau ich mich nicht ran.

Grüße vom Reiner aus Düsseldorf


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

Also für den Vcore (der übrigens super ist ...scheint ein sehr guter Core für OC zu sein ) sind die Temps viel zu hoch.

Die erreiche ich erst bei 1,35v mit meinen i7 965XE unter luft.

Da stimmt irgendwas gewaltig nicht .
Endweder der Lüfter bekommt zu wenig Luft oder der Kühler ist falsch montiert (zb Schutzfolie darunter nicht abgezogen)

Kannst du mal ein Foto von dem Case inneren machen ?.....vllt erkennt man ja so wo der Fehler liegt 

Ach und zu deinem 1200w NT von LC äußere ich mich lieber nicht ....nur wenn das vom gleichem Händler ist solltest du den wirklich wechseln 

Und noch .....http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Edit : Upps habe mir zwei mal das selbe CPU-z wegen der Vcore angeschaut  ....die 1,240V sind guter durchschnitt aber die Temps sind dafür trotzdem zu hoch


----------



## Dr.Speed (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

Also: Was du bzw. dein Hänlder machen soll(st) ist, dass du den Kühlkörper abnimmst. Dann kontrollierst du, ob zu viel oder zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen ist. Dann kontrollierst du, ob die Schutzfolie am Kühlerboden entfernt wurde. Wenn nicht, dann unbedingt entfernen. Außerdem solltest du testen, ob die Halterungen am Mainboard fest sitzen, wenn nicht fest ziehen (aber nicht mit Gewalt!). Anschließend montierst du den Kühler erneut und schaust, ob er mit genügend Druck auf der CPU sitzt.

Das mit der Artic Cooling Ceramique (ist übrigens auch eine Wärmeleitpaste) stammt aus einem anderen Thread. War also Offtopic.


----------



## MarcXL (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

Yo das mit der Wärmeleitpaste war offthread, war nur ein aktuelles Beispiel wo es überall Fehlerquellen geben kann. 

Ich bin der Meinung das es wohl weder am Lüfter noch am Prozessor bei dir liegen kann, also entweder an mangelnder Luftzufuhr in das Gehäuse oder eine mangelhafte Verbindung zwischen Kühler und Prozessor, entweder durch zuviel oder zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## steinschock (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

Eindeutig schlecht montierter Kühler.

Und wollen wir hoffen das ein 1200W LC wenigstens ein schlechtes 600W NT ist und vor der Garantie den Geist aufgibt.

Und das sind die max.Temps die du deinem Sys zumuten solltest.
Zum OC hier rein schauen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/55032-how-intel-core-i7-bloomfield-overclocking.html.

Am besten gleich, und erst mal den Vcore etwas senken.


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

Welchen KÜhler haste denn überhaupt ?


----------



## Dr.Speed (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*



reiner2 schrieb:


> Kühler: Zalman CNPSX Extreme



Hat er doch schon gesagt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

@reiner2: Beim CNPS 10x Extreme gibt es eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung - schau doch mal, ob die Einstellung stimmt. Der CPU-Kühler ist bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen nicht besonders gut, Höchstleistung gibt es erst bei (annähernd) voller Drehzahl.


----------



## reiner2 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

Hallo zusammen,

also vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Tipps. Mein Fazit ist: ich werde die korrekte Montage des CPU-Kühlers überprüfen lassen. 
Ich habe heute noch einen kleinen Test durchgeführt: ich habe mal die Seitenwand des Tower-Gehäuse demontiert und dann die Temperaturen mit prime95 angesehen. Die waren schon nach wenigen Minuten wieder bei über 80°. Daraus schließe ich, dass die Belüftung im Gehäuse ok ist und das wie ja hier nun mehrfach vermutet, was mit der Kühlermontage auf der CPU nicht stimmen kann.

@PCGH_Stephan: die Luftsteuerung habe ich so eingestellt, dass der Lüfter permanent mit voller Leistung dreht. Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Tipp.

@MarcXL und True Monkey: das Netzteil ist auf meinen Wunsch hin mit 1200 Watt überdimensioniert worden, da ich anfangs in der Tat vorhatte eine 2. Grafikkarte mittels Crossfire zu verbauen. Mittlerweile habe ich davon Abstand genommen, da meine 6 TFT an einer Grafikkarte unerwartet gut laufen. Aber was soll's, die 1200 Watt stören ja nicht, oder?

@Steinschock: Vielen Dank für den Link zum Overclocking. Das ist ein wirklich sehr guter Link, den ich schon mehrfach gelesen hatte, nur ich traue mich bei meinen CPU-Anfangstemperaturen nicht mit dem OC zu starten...

Danke auch für den Link für Bilder ins Forum einzustellen. Ich werde es mal versuchen mit 2 Bildern vom CPU-Lüfter. Nur leider komme ich mit der Kamera nicht an die entscheidende Stelle heran. Vielleicht können die Experten unter Euch ja trotzdem was erkennen.

Grüße vom reiner


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

Sehe ich das richtig das der CPU Lüfter auf der linken seite ist.

Wenn er so jetzt in Richtung des Kühlers bläst und gleichzeitig der hintere Caselüfter hinausbläst dann ist klar woher dein Prob kommt .

Die Lüfter klauen sich gegenseitig die Luft 

Außer der Cpulüfter ist so montiert das er die Luft durch den Kühler anzieht und nach hinten rausbläst.

Die 1200w des NT sind nicht das prob....sonder der Hersteller der für schrott bekannt ist .
Wenn das mal abfackelt reißt es den ganzen Rechner mit da es dagegen nicht abgesichert ist.


----------



## reiner2 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

Hallo True Monkey,

ich glaube Du bist auf der richtigen Spur.
Also der CPU-Ventilator, den man auf dem Bild nicht sieht weil er genau auf der Rückseite der vielen schwarzen Lamellen sitzt, saugt die Luft an und schiebt sie durch die vielen schwarzen Lamellen durch. Direkt dem CPU-Ventilator gegenüber sitz der hintere Caselüfter. Der saugt ebenfalls die Luft aus dem Inneren des Towers und pustet sie nach Außen. Somit saugen sich beide Lüfter gegenseitig die Luft weg. Was mir noch auffällt, dass dieser obere Caselüfter so gut wie keinen Luftzug erzeugt, wenn man mal die Hand oder ein Feuerzeug davor hält, egal von welcher Seite.

Den Caselüfter traue ich mir zu umzudrehen, so dass er Luft von Außen in das Innere des Computer bäst anstatt wie jetzt von Innen nach Außen. Aber es es nicht sinnvoll, die Luft von Außen nach Innen zu transportieren?

Ansonsten gibt es in dem PC nur noch einen kleinen Caselüfter, der im unteren Bereich direkt über dem Netzteil, liegt.

Ein weitere Besonderheit, die mir noch auffällt ist: wenn der PC bootet macht der ein sehr lautes Lüftergeräusch, nacher nicht mehr. D.h. beim Booten drehen sich die Lüfter schneller als nach dem Booten. Auch merkwürdig, oder?

Sollte ich das Netzteil tauschen? Ich mache mit dem Radiotracker Downloads über mehrere Tage wo der PC unbeaufsichtigt ist. Kann der da etwa abfackeln??

Anbei noch ein Gesamtbild vom PC-Inneren.

Grüße vom Reiner


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

Hey kannst du den Lüfter des Kühlers drehen ?....so das er die Luft durch den Kühler ansaugt .

Würde auch gehen wenn es auch nicht optimal ist .
Aber besser wie so.

Ansonsten bring den Rechner zu deinem Händler und lass ihn selber seinen Pfusch beheben.
Am besten wäre es wenn der Lüfter auf der rechten Seite sitzen würde und durch den Kühler nach hinten rausbläst.

Naja ein Lüfter in der Front wäre auch nicht schlecht für den Airflow .......ist dafür kein Platz oder warum hat der Händler da keinen reingesetzt 

und wenn ich das richtig sehe ist ein Festplattenkäfig direkt über den NT Lüfter .....grobes Fail ....besonders bei dem NT
Ich frage mich wirklich wie dein Händler sich auf dem Markt behaupten kann.


----------



## steinschock (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

Den Lüfter auf jeden Fall umdrehen.

Der Link war auch zur Info das selbst mit OC weniger Vcore möglich ist,
 d.h. das du den Vcore auch zwecks Wärmereduzierung senken kannst.

Die Lüfter der Graka´s drehen beim Start immer mit 100% für einige sek. das ist normal.

LC NTs haben oft die Angewohnheit mehrere Komponenten zu zerstören wenn sie defekt werden.
Abgesehen davon sind es im wahrsten Sinne Billig NTs,
die nie die angegebene Leistung haben.

Gute NTs kann man auch 10% überlasten vor allem haben sie ausreichend Schutzschaltungen die das NT + HW schützen.

Normal würde ich die Garantie abwarten,
 aber ich würde sicher nie ein LC NT mehrere Tage allein laufen lassen.

Für dich wäre ein 600W NT ausreichen selbst mit OC usw.
Cougar 550/700W, Enermax 625W, Corsair HT


----------



## reiner2 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

Hallo zusammen,

nochmals vielen Dank für die gute Fehleranalyse. Ich werde nächste Woche den Rechner zu meinem PC-Händler bringen um die Lüftungssituation zu verbessern. Bei der Gelegenheit werde ich auch ein anderes Netzteil, eins wie Steinschock vorschlägt, einbauen lassen.

Wenn alles wieder läuft, werde ich berichten, ob es etwas gebracht hat. Bis dahin viele Grüße vom Reiner


----------



## sheriff_80 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind diese Temperaturen für einen i7-950 zu hoch?*

tkoa also dazu muss ich mal sagen das ich auch nen i7 950 auf nem p6td deluxe mit nem cnps x10 extreme betreibe und mir da meine  cpu temp mit prime95 und core damage nie über die 42° kommen...... das ganze steckt noch zusammen mit 2x 8800gts sli ( die dank OC gernee mal 85° ererichen) in nem xigmatek midgard...... mit einem lüfter am boden der von untern luft ansaugt und sie an meine grakas weiterleitet....... 2 lüftern die von vorne luft ins case saugen (1x direkt vor den hdd's und einer direkt vorm zalmann und dann noch einer hinterm zalman der die luft schön brav wieder nach draußen beföredert.....

von daher würd ich ma sagen das das ganze bei dir nach dem umdrehen des cpu kühlers (der einfach um 180° gederht gehört) schun mal viel besser sein wird..... dann noch für ne ordentlichen air flow im gehäuse sorgen und unbedingt das LC netzteil loswerden....


----------

